# stinger total body detox??



## kittay (Sep 26, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone has tried the stinger stuff. i have a test tomorrow, haven't smoked in 2 days. i've been working out alot drinking lots of water and also have the jello stuff too to go with the stinger. can anyone let me know if they've tried the stinger??


----------



## Ras-Simba (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes bredren I've tried the stinger and believe me it works . . . dude it's so great . . . you have about a 5 hour window so take it about 30-90 minutes before you want to be clean . . . doesn't taste too bad neither . .. I also drank about 1-1/2 gallons of water about 2 weeks before I took it so I guessed that just helped along the process . . . lol


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 17, 2007)

where can it be found?


----------



## Kthugga (Oct 26, 2007)

Ras Simba lives right where i live... you can find it at ur local headshop or a GMC


----------



## cherinlisster (Aug 14, 2011)

Stinger is the FIRST and ONLY Total Detox product, eliminating toxins from ALL major body systems. Whatever you need to cleanse, Stinger will take care of it quickly. Stinger is NOT a "masking agent". ​​​​


----------

